
Causing bit-flips in Firefox arrays on Android by abusing WebGL shader textures [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://csdl.computer.org/csdl/proceedings/sp/2018/4353/00/435301a357.pdf
======
godelmachine
I think the link is bad. I am not getting any PDF. Neither can I read the
abstract.

